# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Question] Fish & Chip Shop

## AmithS

Hi All,

Does anyone hear own a fish & chip shop ?

Thanks,

----------


## Norri

My parents have owned a few and I've worked in a few. What do you need to know?

----------


## flaker

> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone hear own a fish & chip shop ?


I don't. do you? what sort of GPs can one achieve with budget pricing. i'm beginning to wonder what will constitute budget pricing? R30 for large hake & chips?

----------


## AmithS

Im trying to find out if there is something i am doing wrong here!

I clean out the fryer where i make fish every night (drain & filter oil, clean and put oil back)

The problem i am having is that the small batter pieces left in the fryer, block the stop cork and makes it very difficult to drain?

Any one with some advice?

----------


## AndyD

They usually clear the hole with a stainless steel poker or similar whilst it's draining. Make sure they don't go at it like a madman and just be careful of the thermostat bulb and capillary wire.

How deep is the batter gunk in the bottom of the fryer? If it's deep maybe you need to drain the fryer twice each day to clear it out rather than just at night time.

----------


## AmithS

Thanks for the info, i will try and schedule a clean during the day

----------

